# dhurrie rugs



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

does anyone know a place in Dubai to get a nice, authentic Indian dhurrie rug? preferably from a smaller retailer.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

with the Global Village up and running, a look around the India pavilion there might yield results..


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Do you really mean a dhurrie? My perception of that is a kind of cotton woven mat that goes in the machine to be washed?


----------

